# help



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone looking for work in Minnesota or Indiana private message me and i will give details....maybe also have work in oklahoma by tomorrow morning also....

Thanks


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Anything in BC Canada? I'm off for an unforseen day and am bored (stupid colour changes on one job, and can't pick colors on the other

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Or if anyone can help us find temporary housing in either place that would be awesome too....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Would I be a 1099 employee?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

couldn't help myself


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

There's a camp grounds near by


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you pay cash? Travel time? OT?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Do you pay cash? Travel time? OT?


Serious inquiries only


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Craigslist is charging for job posting...i heard of this a while back....kinda stupid


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> couldn't help myself


 as long as there is no spooning or hot racking I'm down:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

robladd said:


> as long as there is no spooning or hot racking I'm down:thumbsup:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Where @ in indiana? I'm on kentucky border, & dont use my basement....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Or if anyone can help us find temporary housing in either place that would be awesome too....


Housing…? What a bunch of pansies...


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Craigslist is charging for job posting...i heard of this a while back....kinda stupid


You could always post in the, "Temporary Gig", section, which is still free, although you'll probably get a ton of, "Temporary Gig", type of candidates.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You could always post in the, "Temporary Gig", section, which is still free, although you'll probably get a ton of, "Temporary Gig", type of candidates.


As opposed to the quality professionals who are answering the regular CL ads???

In some of the larger metro areas, CL started charging for job postings...in 2004.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Where @ in indiana? I'm on kentucky border, & dont use my basement....


West layfayette


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> As opposed to the quality professionals who are answering the regular CL ads???
> 
> In some of the larger metro areas, CL started charging for job postings...in 2004.


I sucked up that $25.00 bucks....lol...and did it...and i have a call into tradesmen international. ...but there kinda expensive


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I might be available, but I need to make at least 10k in profit


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> West layfayette


Ahh... Way too far north...unless you dont mind an 8 hr 1 way commute lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Serious inquiries only


That was a serious question. Hiring from CL will get you these kind of great workers. Cash only pay. What more could you ask for.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I might be available, but I need to make at least 10k in profit


 
I would go for 9k


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's 1 for ya http://www.painterjobhub.com/home 
Everyone I contacted on here had already moved on though


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Here's 1 for ya http://www.painterjobhub.com/home Everyone I contacted on here had already moved on though


Me to. I guess I started trying to find someone too late, as no one has responded to my inquiries, or is available.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Here's 1 for ya http://www.painterjobhub.com/home
> Everyone I contacted on here had already moved on though


Dont bother, I already pre-disqualified everyone on there within 50 miles of Minneapolis.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hate to say this but I'm not surprised coming from pdca


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> I hate to say this but I'm not surprised coming from pdca


I officially joined the PDCA today!! 

And I brought it up to my sherwin rep and his boss at breakfast this morning.....the three of us are going to the chapter dinner meeting coming up in June together.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I officially joined the PDCA today!!
> 
> And I brought it up to my sherwin rep and his boss at breakfast this morning.....the three of us are going to the chapter dinner meeting coming up in June together.


Congratulations! My only advise is to make the time for the monthly meetings. I actually just got home from my chapter meeting, and the relationships I've developed with other contractors is what has kept me a member over the years. There's nothing quite like sharing and talking shop with other professionals face to face.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Congratulations! My only advise is to make the time for the monthly meetings. I actually just got home from my chapter meeting, and the relationships I've developed with other contractors is what has kept me a member over the years. There's nothing quite like sharing and talking shop with other professionals face to face.


I can't wait...I'm hoping to go to some of the seminars and there was even a we binary today that I missed that look intresting....talking about building million dollar painting companies...lol


----------

